# Nothing special, just add a little turd polish



## jkfox624 (Jun 20, 2009)

Just like always i get to busy to grab pictures of the really bad rot. Alot of the back half of this roof was held up by air pressure i think. Front 1/3 is old building, no structure rot, back half was pretty much gone. Gable roof was framed over an old half lap roof, they had a tapered kneewall from front to back that was built on top of the old roof rafters. 

Back half the rafter was gone, the studs supporting the rafter gone and the block plate was gone. We supported the roof in 12' chunks, straightened all the sags, new PT block plate and brought new studs from plate to plate getting rid of all that stacked lumber. Then added 18" OH to try and protect the rest of the building thats failing. Would really like to convince them on a siding job but dont think its in the budget.


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Good times.:clap:

Coming along nicely.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Whats with the scaffold?


----------



## atrawlings (Feb 9, 2009)

How well does an overhang built that way support an ice/snow load?


----------



## D.Foster (Sep 13, 2008)

I would use some kind of strapping or angle brackets at the rafter to building connection, if its only nailed, any load could pull the whole thing off the building..


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

I'd remove a few coarses of shingles, cut the existing decking back and run a full sheet of plywood decking to get a solid tie-in. Running some Simpson strap every other rafter would probably suffice, but I'd pull the sheathing to look for hidden problems as extra credit.:thumbsup:


----------



## jkfox624 (Jun 20, 2009)

loneframer said:


> I'd remove a few coarses of shingles, cut the existing decking back and run a full sheet of plywood decking to get a solid tie-in. Running some Simpson strap every other rafter would probably suffice, but I'd pull the sheathing to look for hidden problems as extra credit.:thumbsup:


Yeah its getting a reroof we plan on going back a full sheet of plywood. Theres 32" of 2x4 nailed to the side of the existing truss, i have no doubts it can hold up a snow load.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

jkfox624 said:


> Yeah its getting a reroof we plan on going back a full sheet of plywood. Theres 32" of 2x4 nailed to the side of the existing truss, i have no doubts it can hold up a snow load.


 I need to get my eyes checked. At first glance, it looks like the rafter tails are toed into the fascia.:laughing: If you're laced into the trusses, 'nuff said.:thumbsup:


----------



## jkfox624 (Jun 20, 2009)

loneframer said:


> I need to get my eyes checked. At first glance, it looks like the rafter tails are toed into the fascia.:laughing: If you're laced into the trusses, 'nuff said.:thumbsup:


Rain here was terrible last week. Having ceiling exposed inside and the existing roof draining down the side of the building and inside we got the feltex tucked up as close to under the old dripedge as we could the help shed the rain. That could be why the optical illusion.


----------



## kwt const (Oct 28, 2010)

For what little it's worth, I had complete, utter, and total faith in you the minute I saw the pics. :laughing: I would have used the scaffold too. I hate wearing out my ladder rungs. They give me a free gallon of turd polish every time I go to the lumber yard. Looks good.


----------

